# a little question on rabbits...why is my dwarf rabbit average sized?



## bettafishgirl (Mar 29, 2013)

So, I currently have a black dwarf rabbit. But, I've noticed recently she has been growing. She doesn't seem like a dwarf rabbit, I mean I was comparing her to one of my young dutch females and her size is practically identical. Maybe she is not a dwarf? WILL POST PICS SOON


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Some pet shops or breeders (irresponsible ones) will advertise their animals as dwarfs when they are young. It is just a ploy to get them to sell better because people are led to believe they will stay small when usually, that is not the case. 

Idk if this is the case with your bunny but if it gets as big as the other then I assume its the same type.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

When you breed two dwarf rabbits, most of the offspring are dwarves. Some of these offspring have the chance to be "peanuts" or double dwarves. This is a fatal condition and tends to kill the afflicted baby, they're half the size of a normal dwarf. Other babies will be "false dwarves", these babies will grow to the size of a medium sized rabbit.

I have a false dwarf Polish. She's about 4 lbs, and has superb confirmation, she's just too big for her breed.


----------

